# METRIC Bolts etc



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://mdmetric.com/

Mighty helpful! Here in the USA!
Manfred


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bookmarked. Thanks Manfred!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Great site, I use it for their thread data charts - covers just about every thread spec and size you can imagine. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------

